# J24 or H23?



## jbalzac (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi, I have been racing sailboats for 2 years. I have race J92s, J24, IC24 Melges 24, J39 etc. I am not just weight in the deck, since I discover Sailing I have thought myself as much as I can by reading and sailing in every opportunity that I have (invitations to any sailboat are welcome) ( I even started windsurfing 1 year a go for those weekends that there was no sailing.)I want sailing to be my life's hobby and lifestyle. I live in the beautiful island of Puerto Rico (Caribbean)

I have only meet the racing world of sailing, the longer time I have been on a sailboat is for 11 hours (racing), never have sleep on one.

I am planing to buy my first boat. 

What do i want:

-Has to have trailer ( Im planing to have it dry sail at a marina - they take care of putting it in the water for me anytime I want to sail it.)

-Has to have sleeping possibilities.( I have been a Boy Scout all my life so I can practically sleep anywhere.) Not right now but will like to make it from Puerto Rico to St. Thomas one day to spend 3-4 days. (it's 62 miles away but there are few island for stop's in the way.)

- Must be 22-26 feet

-Budget is 10K ( 5K cash anything else small loan)


So, I already seen a J24 1979. I m in love with that boat great performance and is in excellent conditions. the entire deck has been reinforced and modify with starboard material,nice set of racing and cruising sails,it even has all his cruising accessories (that is not common in a J24)

Will post pictures later on.

I haven't seen but a friend recommend me a Hunter 23 1988 the boat is not in right know sailing conditions since the bottom is half way done (I think i can finish the work since i have worked in manufacturing). My friend told me the rest is in fair conditions. I know hunters are not famous for performance.


The thing is:

I Will be racing for many years, but i don't think I can afford it in my own boat (at least for a while)

I do like Performance over comfort( but never really had the need for comfort before)

So, i know the J24 is in a lot more better conditions than the H23 right now but the J24 they give it to me for 10K , the H23 is announced in 3.8K
(confident that can get it at least in 3K)

I ask you experience sailors:


What would you do in my position?
Which one would you buy?
Feedback anyone on the two boats?
Would the J24 really out perform the H23 that much? (never been on a slow boat)


Remember I live in a small island so please don't start trying to recommend me boats that i cannot find over here!..

Thanks.!!.

PD.(sorry for the maybe a little bad English, main language is Spanish)!


----------



## jbalzac (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## jbalzac (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

hmmmmm

Reality, the H23 might do well for what you want vs the J24. I would need to look up the ratings to see how mush slower an H23 would be.......have to admit, other than a melges 24, laser SB style, which will be upwards of a minute a mile FASTER than a J24, the H23 will probably be a minute slower than a J24, they are rated fairly fast for what they are. 

Reality is, if you want to cruise, the H would be better. BUT, with that in mind......something like a san juan 24 or other 1/4 ton IOR style boat in the mid 20' range would probably be a BETTER option "IF" you can find one on PR! Realizing your choice of boats is probably way smaller than I would have here in Puget sound Washington. As a boat like the SJ24 would be a bit slower than a J24, but still have amenities like the H23, but somewhere in the middle when it comes to speed. One that one could also race relatively well. While their were some issues with the IOR style boats, they were like many of the newer IRC boats, they had in interior to a degree, sailed well overall.........

Marty


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

The thing that would be the major decison factor for me is that the J24 is a very popular race boat in the Caribbean and you will get lots of 1 class races for it. 

Google J24 caribbean to see what I mean.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

The J24 will run rings around the Hunter. You can cruise on the J. Know a younger couple that cruised fairly extensively on one and another that did it on a J29. Main problem is low headroom. Neither is the best choice for the trip to St.Thomas, but certainly possible in good weather.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

If you go with the J24 make sure performance is on the absolute top of your list, with comfort taking a second place. I own a one design race boat that I use for day sailing and would like to camp out on it. I have pretty much ruled out the camping due to the lack of comfort. The day sailing is nice in a performance orientated boat until you spend 4 + hours on it. Then it starts to get very uncomfortable. I did a 12 hour sail on it one day and it was a bid more than I could take before it was all said and done.


----------



## peoples1234 (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a H23 and have never been on a J24, so I have no idea what you would prefer.

Nevertheless, I think the H23 is a great boat. Reasonably fast for it's size. I was sailing out on the Chesapeake a few weekends ago and with two reefs in the main and a jib I was hitting 8 knots on the knot meter on a beam reach. It was a blast. 

I regularly exceed the 5.9 hull speed and it is a great boat in light air. You have to reef early to keep the boat flat, it goes faster flatter.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

You want a J24 past 1980 and hull number 2000 something as before that they had a crappy keel sump and horrible leaky deck hatches

10K is a fortune for a J24 unless its perfect and has almost brand new sails


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

Get a J/22 - you will be happier and have fewer boat bites than with a J/24. People say the J/24 is the only boat in which the skipper is uncomfortable. 

of course don't forget about the Santana 20


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Get the Hunter, for comfort. Then spend about $4-6k in new bottom, and sails, rigging, and upgrades! It won't sail like a J24, but you'll mop up in PHRF! 

The Hunter is significantly slow compared to the J24, the Melges so much slower still. My thoughts are you will be very unhappy with the Hunter though, like others said, it isn't a slow boat for what it is, but it ain't no racing boat.


----------



## jbalzac (Oct 28, 2011)

San Juan 24 and Santana 20 Don't even know what it is, a J22 I had take it in consideration before, I know the class is strong over the states but here in the caribbean I had never seen even one.

H23 does not have spinnaker. can I rig one on it?

Tommays: 10 K is fair for its condition( can you see the pictures?), 10K is equal as 7-8K over at the states, it will take me 1-3K to bring one over here.

So a side from recommending other boats.! any more suggestion? any more details of some one that have sail both.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

You can get a spin on almost anything... I bet you could use the spin from a Catalina 22, or from a Capri 22 (like I have)... Your best bet though is likely an asym setup. Depending how much work you want to do, you could put a sprit on it... its still going to be a cruiser with racing sails though.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

My using the SJ24 as an example was not ment to confuse you too bad. A J22 would be an example of a boat that might work in the middle of a J24 and the H23, speed wise, yet has a cabin for some head room and may have a small galley, head etc. The J22 migt not be as nice interior wise as an H23, but way nicer than a J24.

With that in mind, in occured to me that an H23 or something equal was on the hard at my marina for a bit, Frankly, it looked like it had potential to be reasonably quick. The one I saw ad a shoal keel. I'm sure if it would have has something a 1-1.5' deeper, it would help tremendously.

A Santana 20 is in the same range as these boats mentioned, but the smallest of the bunch. Like I figured the SJ24, probably all of one around your island. Google may be a good place to look up those boats. 
Another is 
Sailboatdata.com is the worlds largest sailboat and sailing yacht database.
This listing of MANY MANY boats may give you an idead by looking up the boats mentioned, some that may suit you better, so you can find something that will fit your cruise wants, along with some speed etc. 
I was also going to say a Catalina 22 or 25 might be found near your too, a little better built generally speaking than a hunter, quicker too. I'm leary of listing a bunch of boats, as they may not be on PR!

marty


----------



## captain conrad (May 18, 2006)

Stay away from thr Hunter !!


----------



## jbalzac (Oct 28, 2011)

Captain Conrad please be objective. why you say that?


----------



## captain conrad (May 18, 2006)

The construction of Hunters is far less quality than J boats.Hunters are ok but I feel there built for comfort and not serious sailing. Just looking at the factory hardware you can see a difference. I don't own eather one I have a Cheoy Lee blue water sail boat and know about Quality construction. If I were to go buy a small boat I woud seriously consider Catalina over a Hunter. If racing is a priority go with a J boat.


----------



## jbalzac (Oct 28, 2011)

So people thanks for all the help!... I just bought the J24 so you will be hearing more from me with more questions about the J24.!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Congrats, enjoy the boat.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

The J/24 and Hunter 23 are very different boats. Perhaps you will want to sail on more small cruising boats before you decide what is important to you.


----------



## t0nicII (Jan 3, 2022)

jbalzac said:


> Hi, I have been racing sailboats for 2 years. I have race J92s, J24, IC24 Melges 24, J39 etc. I am not just weight in the deck, since I discover Sailing I have thought myself as much as I can by reading and sailing in every opportunity that I have (invitations to any sailboat are welcome) ( I even started windsurfing 1 year a go for those weekends that there was no sailing.)I want sailing to be my life's hobby and lifestyle. I live in the beautiful island of Puerto Rico (Caribbean)
> 
> I have only meet the racing world of sailing, the longer time I have been on a sailboat is for 11 hours (racing), never have sleep on one.
> 
> ...


A j24 is a great boat to race. They are affordable and can be strong and fast if well taken care of. I would expect to pay anywhere from 3500-6000 for a decent j24. If you can try to get an older model, but ensure it's structural strenth first. You'll be able to do one design relatively easily with that. Another good one design in that size and price range is a Lapworth Cal 25. My boss used to be a dealer of them. They are well built by a good company, but they are slower than j24s. You can be very competitive in one design with these little guys. If you're looking for something with less maintenance, try a dinghy like a Flying Scot. They're really fun and easy to sail, and you can get one for maybe 2-3k, and have it last for a while. If you're serious about one design, then find out what good classes there are in your area where you'll be sailing.


----------

